# PF funnel compatible with BE



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi anyone using a portafilter funnel that doesn't interfere with putting it in the grinder cradle? Not sure how else to load the basket close to its capacity.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

M_H_S said:


> Hi anyone using a portafilter funnel that doesn't interfere with putting it in the grinder cradle? Not sure how else to load the basket close to its capacity.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 I use a funnel but grind directly into a rhinoware metal cup first then pour into the portafilter. Works well for me - I'll try and find a photo of it.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

My funnel does the same, but I press the little black button which the portofilter normally presses and hold it underneath with funnel on and the grinds drop into it, but you have to hold the portofilter while it's grinding unless it's a naked one


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Not while using the grinder, no. If you grind into another container e.g. a small glass tumbler, an washed out Arla Skyr yoghurt pot with the bottom cut off fits the BE pf almost perfectly.


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

This is how I do it - fully appreciate there are different ways.


----------

